# Adding fastcharging to a base model LEAF



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

So I completed the first ever Chademo retrofit (maybe EUs first?  ), and documented it in video format. Maybe we'll go for CCS retrofit next time?


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

Amazing work. Well done.


----------

